# Quais interfaces o Gentoo possui?

## mcaa

Amigos, estou fazendo um trabalho sobre gentoo e gostaria de saber quais as interfaces o Gentoo possui? Depoimentos de quem usa gentoo? Distros filhas (já achei o Librix e a Sabayon) e parceiros do Gentoo.

----------

## oandarilho01

O que você quer dizer com "interfaces"? As de rede são nomeadas com o padrão ethX, se é isso que você quer saber.

Os parceiros do Gentoo podem ser vistos no próprio site oficial.

Depoimento: uso gentoo linux desde 2005 aproximadamente, desde o meu início em linux. Trabalho numa empresa TI cujo parque de máquinas linux é 70% gentoo linux. Utilizamos como sistema de firewall/proxy um appliance "artesanal" construído sobre gentoo linux: http://www.lseriesos.com.

----------

## Dark Shoyu

Interface gráfica? Não sei se é isso, mas se for os ambientes de trabalho, o Gentoo possui os populares GNOME, KDE, XFCE e LXDE. Essas são as que já usei, pelo menos. Isso sem contar o Fluxbox que é apenas um gerenciador de janelas.

O Wikipedia também possui listas de distribuições filhas, aqui e aqui.

Depoimento: entrei em contato com o Linux através do Conectiva. Porém, instalar programas e, principalmente, configurar o hardware eram coisas extremamente difíceis na época, em 2001, dificuldade essa vinda da minha própria falta de conhecimento mesmo. Voltei a entrar em contato com o Linux em 2003, através do meu curso técnico, usando o Red Hat, mas ainda assim, usando o KDE, e encontrando muitos bugs pela frente, e ainda tendo muita dificuldade em instalar softwares. Em 2005 foi a primeira vez que entrei em contato com o Gentoo. Até aí tudo bem. O que me impressionou foi que o Gentoo era utilizado nas máquinas bem antigas da faculdade, quando finalmente resolvi experimentar essa distribuição, até então completamente desconhecida por mim. Através do Gentoo handbook acabei aprendendo muita, muita coisa sobre o núcleo do Linux, sobre a organização e tudo o que era necessário para se ter um sistema operacional rodando. Toda a documentação que o Gentoo possui, acessível para todos os usuários, é algo ímpar, nenhuma outra distribuição possui igual. Graças a todos os colaboradores, que pode ser tanto eu, como você, ou qualquer um que estiver lendo, pode compartilhar o seu conhecimento de maneira bem acessível. Desde que comecei a usar o Gentoo, usei o Ubuntu, o Debian, o Fedora e o OpenSUSE, mas todos muito brevemente. Nunca consegui abandonar o bom e velho Gentoo desde que o conheci. :]

----------

